# Milford Bee Club Meeting/ field day



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

This Saturday, June 18th at 1PM, we are going to have a field day/ workshop at my home. I have around twenty hives running right now at different stages with different set ups (top entrances- bottom entrances, foundation-less) . I have some top bar splits/nucs, and I am also making a few queens. All the the hives will be inspected that day and anyone that wants to try their hand at working the bees- this is your chance. What better way to learn than to having a dozen people watching you, telling you what to do, and what you are doing wrong ? LOL....As with all Milford Bee Club events, everyone is welcome. 
Our monthly meetings is June 21, 7PM, at the Methodist Church , Ann Street, Milford , PA. Feel free to email any questions or if you need directions to [email protected] or call me at 845- 325-5981


Sean Donlon
Milford Bee club


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Great group of beekeepers in the Milford club- all the events are well worth attending!!!

Keep up the good work, Sean!!


----------

